# Hello, from Texas!



## Shazbat (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, guys!

I'm from Ft.Worth, and this May, I will have been a freelance local stagehand for 10 years.

I've done pretty much everything that a stagehand can do: vidiot; audiot; light-hanger; cable-runner; truss-bolter; scaff-handler; deck-huffer; screw-gun op; case-pusher; pipe-and-draper; truck-loader; stand-by-to-stand-byer.

Been involved with countless numbers of corporate shows and have worked with too many headliners to mention; names that I'll be able to brag about to my kids and grand-kids, which they will try to convince me that it never happened (but the kids and grand-kids will have to be born before that can happen). The show that I look forward to the most each year is the Dallas Cowboys' Thanksgiving Day halftime show, which I've been involved with every year since 2000; I also appear in Paul McCartney's concert DVD called "Back in the US", in various crew-shots during the load-out in Dallas. Been seen my millions of people, and nobody knows who I am; I love that kind of fame!


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome Shazbat! Glad to have you here. Be sure to check out the wiki and search function, they are great features of the site. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey welcome. I like it how people from Texas me included identify first with Texas and then with a city or country!


----------



## Shazbat (Mar 26, 2009)

Anvilx said:


> Hey welcome. I like it how people from Texas me included identify first with Texas and then with a city or country!



IS there another country? 

Yeah, even when I'm asked on the internet what _country_ I'm from I say, "Texas".


----------



## Franklights (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey - welcome aboard from Texas - San Antonio


----------



## RichMoore (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are ever down in Corpus Christi, stop in and check out my house.

Rich


----------



## Shazbat (Mar 26, 2009)

RichMoore said:


> If you are ever down in Corpus Christi, stop in and check out my house.
> 
> Rich



Never been in that area; I've been to Houston, Austin, San Antonio, and Bandera.


----------



## Les (Mar 26, 2009)

Shout out from Denton/Dallas!


----------

